

Ask HN: What do you think of my kickstarter video? - mazumdar

I&#x27;m building an athletic apparel brand for men. I started working on the idea 8 months ago and am now launching the first product on kick-starter. I&#x27;m confident about the superiority of the product after getting validation from many potential customers, but I would love to get some feedback on the kickstarter video I made. Provided that I&#x27;m able to reach out to a large audience, do you think I can exceed my kickstarter goal with this video, or do you think i should make a new one at the cost of launching on kickstarter later? Thanks!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;preview.yathletics.com
======
Articulate
You spend too long in the beginning talking about your shirt... I have to
spend the first 45 seconds before you start posing problems that I may have
that buying your shirt will solve. Your video is good, and you narrating and
talking is good- but having a shirt that is soft isn't a big concern for me...
you hit on some great points about wearing it multiple times.. want to know
why I buy smart wool socks because they tell me that my feet won't stink if I
wear them a couple of times in fact as far as I am concerned it is the only
reason that wool is smart- because it fixes a problem of stinky feet. Good
luck!

~~~
mazumdar
Thank you. The silver, which breaks down the odor-causing bacteria and allows
for multiple use, has consistently been voted as the most attractive feature.
If I make a new video it will definitely focus more on that particular
feature.

------
mazumdar
clickable - [http://preview.yathletics.com](http://preview.yathletics.com)

